

NSA Leaker Edward Snowden Not on Cuba Flight But 'In a Safe Place' - adrian_pop
http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/nsa-leaker-edward-snowden-fails-board-flight-moscow/story?id=19470645#.UclGWm1rRgo

======
kken
What a horrible piece of biased "journalism".

"High school drop-out" = Trying to disregard his intelligence

"Abandonend his Country" , "Leaked government secrets" ... sure, that is a
totally neutral way of describing what he did.

And where did they get this Emily Brandwin. That surely must be a joke?

And what is it ith the narrow-eyed TV announcer in the beginning? Is he
supposed to look non-threatening to people of lesser intelligence?

~~~
marijn
I especially liked "the man who _claims to have_ leaked a trove of classified
information" \-- maybe he's really just a fake!

------
j4pe
Thanks for posting this. I had a difficult time understanding why my family
and friends back in the States have such a problem with Snowden until I saw
the tone of this article. Every topic in the story digs the knife a little
deeper: did Hong Kong screw us with red tape? Have the Russians and the
Chinese copied his hard drives (with their 'pilfered files') already? Did he
set out to conduct espionage from the get-go? Find out at 11, viewers, and
don't touch that dial.

~~~
perlpimp
Classic linkbaiting. The outrage!

------
danbruc
_Some of the U.S. officials [...] told ABC News that the Hong Kong government
was playing a double-game [...], which has raised fears that Chinese
intelligence operatives had more time and opportunity to copy Snowden 's four
laptop hard drives – a feat that wouldn't be too difficult for the Russian
intelligence service to do as well._

 _[...]_

 _" It's fairly easy to do with right equipment," the official explained.
"They get you when you leave it in your hotel room or even at the airport when
they get you in an interrogation room at immigration."_

Did they just imply they are not using full disc encryption on NSA laptops?

~~~
dwild
I thought he was working for a contractor for the NSA.

~~~
danbruc
Of course, but does that make the situation any better? I don't know if the
laptops are NSA or Booz Allen property but neither unencrypted NSA laptops nor
allowing contractors to use unencrypted laptops to access systems with top
secret information seems a good idea.

------
perlpimp
Speaking of cutting up a video recording to skew or amend facts to mislead the
viewers. I am reminded again why I don't really read/watch mainstream media.

------
rfnslyr
Please remove this garbage from HN. Terrible biased article.

